# Sound Proofing Systems



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Decoupling really is the starting point of proper sound isolation. I would never ever recommend resilient channel for several reasons. The factory damped dywall mentioned is pretty pricey for what it does. Better on many levels to use a separate damping material and standard 5/8" drywall


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ted White said:


> Decoupling really is the starting point of proper sound isolation. I would never ever recommend resilient channel for several reasons. The factory damped dywall mentioned is pretty pricey for what it does. Better on many levels to use a separate damping material and standard 5/8" drywall


Ted what is the "separate damping material" that you speak of?


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Green Glue is an example of a quality damping compound.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

what are the costs of green glue ?


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Prices range depending on where purchased and how much is applied per square foot. A medium application rate may cost $0.55 - $0.85 a square foot, again depending on the source.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahh gotcha green glue is excellent but you have to weigh the cost of carrying in and laying twice the sheetrock.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Performance = mass. That's the primary soundproofing driver. The cost to hang a second sheet is small. Maybe $0.20 a sqft? Varies geographically.

Compare that to the cost of waste associated with throwing away the scrap exotic drywall. Assuming a 10-12% waste factor, that's throwing away over $8 a sheet into the dumpster. That's the cost of a brand new sheet of standard 5/8"

There really aren't any numbers that justify the expense of pre-damped board, especially considering it it a lower performing option in addition to being 2X the cost


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Green Glue really does help. It's a great product.

Only been spec'd on two projects, but it seems to really add to the quality of the soundproofing. That is, a properly designed system, no one material makes the it more advantageous.

If I remember correctly, it was a tube per sheet, between the layers.

EDIT: By the way, I was paying $250.00/box, with 12 tubes per.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

You might want to shop that price. That's more than 2x what it sells for elsewhere. And tubes are more expensive than pails.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it was due to my supplier not stocking it, it was special order for them on both projects. Also only been around here for a little over a year I think, but it's obviously picked up in popularity.

I got the 4x10 5/8 drywall for .14/sqft, and my RC-1 for .90/LF though.

I think I came out alright!


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Man! What a great price on the drywall. Wow!


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Ted White said:


> Man! What a great price on the drywall. Wow!


for 10' 5/8" yeah! They always do very well with drywall and metal, but that was better than usual for sure.

Can only assume they really wanted the order.

I hope your right though and as GG becomes more of a mainstay in this region that the price lowers.

For instance, none of the suppliers here even knew they came in pails, you just informed me of that. Also one needed a whole day to figure out what it was and get pricing, so its still a baby here.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep in mind that a soundproofing company can ship this stuff efficiently via UPS or even a small pallet. You might find that a better way to go, since the specialized soundproofing company can also offer detailed advice, schematics, etc that a drywall distributor cannot.

So you get access to the lowest cost product, no tax, low freight and all the free design advice you can stomach.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Green-Glue-Noiseproofing-Five-Gallon/dp/B003WQHB6A/ref=pd_sbs_misc_3
$250 for 5 gallon pail. 365 sq. ft of coverage
even cheaper:
http://www.atsacoustics.com/item--Green-Glue-Noiseproofing-Compound-5-Gallon-Pails--1042.html


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/ Even cheaper...


----------



## EricSamsam (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi, I am looking to improve the soundproofing of a wall that currently has the following:

Sound'n Safe Rockwool
2 gypses 5/8 with GreenGlue
It's ok but still hear the low-frequency bass from my neighbours...

I would like to add Sonopan panels and resilient panels + 2 gypses panels. My question is to know if it would be more efficient to remove the current 2 gypses + green glue and start from scratch by covering the rock wool with Sonopan + resilient channels. + 2 gypses... 
Or if I could directly put the Sonopan and resilient channel on top of my current wall. At the end, it would contain the following: Safe'n sound rockwool + 2 gypses with greenglue + Sonopan + resilient channels + 2 gypses.
Thank you in advance for your advices.
Best
Éric


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

EricSamsam said:


> Hi, I am looking to improve the soundproofing of a wall that currently has the following:
> 
> Sound'n Safe Rockwool
> 2 gypses 5/8 with GreenGlue
> ...


First of all, you should start your own thread for best results, rather than piggy backing on a ten year old one.

Second, this is a site for professional builders only. If you are employed in the trades, go to the intro section, tell us about your work, and then start your thread. 👍


----------



## Nobbler (Sep 22, 2018)

As a person who built their own recording studio, I think you should make sure you have measurable metrics and have educated the client (and perhaps yourself) that low-frequency absorption is prohibitively expensive and is often the biggest complaint that brings people in for "sound proofing" (unless you're building an apartment sized anechoic chamber, this isn't happening)


----------

